# Changes in 2 months (pics)



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

If I didn't see these for myself I wouldn't believe Bentley could grow this fast!! He was only small for a minute


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow how many pounds is Bentley now?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Amazing, isn't it? He's such a cutie! :smooch:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

When he was weighed last week he was 33 lbs. Of course at the rate he grows he could be 40 by now LOL j/k


Melfice said:


> Wow how many pounds is Bentley now?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow! In another two months, he's going to be the puppy that ate New York City!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> When he was weighed last week he was 33 lbs. Of course at the rate he grows he could be 40 by now LOL j/k


haha big puppy that's for sure. My Rusty was 30 pounds at 4 mounths. Bentley is much bigger indeed


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG, I have tears!!! LOL


DanaRuns said:


> Wow! In another two months, he's going to be the puppy that ate New York City!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow*

Wow!!!

What an amazing change!!!
Bentley is adorable!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He is such a cutie!


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## Gold.T.O (Oct 10, 2012)

OMG!

That is phenomenal! Why don't they stay tiny forever? He's such a cute puppy!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bentley is such a precious puppy!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe the difference. They are little for such a short period. Bentley is so adorable, big or small.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Love him for sure....he has that kissable face!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

They do grow up so fast! He is adorable!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That kissable face is part of the problem LOL


Steadfast said:


> Love him for sure....he has that kissable face!!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Blimey he is growing super fast, but is still super cute! :-D


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

How old is he?? He looks gargantuan!!! lol

Brew is 13 weeks now, weighing in at about 23 pounds, give or take? Everyone is telling me he's going to be huge, I think he's just big boned! Looks like you have a big boned brute yourself


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

Aww, Bentley's baby picture! I love it!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So outrageously cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley will be 13 weeks in a few days 


Jen & Brew said:


> How old is he?? He looks gargantuan!!! lol
> 
> Brew is 13 weeks now, weighing in at about 23 pounds, give or take? Everyone is telling me he's going to be huge, I think he's just big boned! Looks like you have a big boned brute yourself


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

OMGOODNESS!!!! He's a monster!!!! He dwarfs Brew in the weight department!!!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

What are you feeding him?


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow he's stunning, what a lovely boy. I have a big brute too, they grow like a weed don't they! Chesters 84lbs now and he's lean!! You won't be picking Bentley up for much longer!  I can't pick up Chester but he still thinks he's a lap dog


----------



## TMcCLOSKEY (Oct 13, 2012)

Oooooohhh man is that a big boy! You have a beautiful boy there mama! Gorgeous all around, and that little face? He must be so spoiled, I don't think I could ever say no to such a handsome boy! That's my problem with jack 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Small children LOL j/k
He eats 1 1/2 C total of Innova kibble spread over 3 meals


Jen & Brew said:


> What are you feeding him?


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't get over how big he is already. That's just amazing.

I know you've heard this a few times already, LOL, "HE'S GONNA BE HUGE!!!!"


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

From what I've read on here I think (hope) he's just going through a growth spurt and in the end will just be a normal size GR :crossfing


Jen & Brew said:


> I can't get over how big he is already. That's just amazing.
> 
> I know you've heard this a few times already, LOL, "HE'S GONNA BE HUGE!!!!"


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

You never know! Gotta love the growth spurts! I swear I wake up some mornings and think someone swapped me puppies! LOL I know when we're going through the spurt because he will spend more time napping throughout the day and want to eat a little more then usual. On those days he will get a little more food then normal.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Jen & Brew said:


> "HE'S GONNA BE HUGE!!!!"


Most likely, yes, he'll probably be a big Golden. But...large puppies don't always equal large adults. It depends on the lines and how they grow. Some dogs are very large as puppies but then they're growth slows and they end up being an average adult size. I wish I had known Chance as a puppy, he's 95 lbs. and I can easily feel ribs. The vet said he's fine, just waaaaay over standard. 

My last Dane was 110 lbs. @ 6 months old, but she matured out to about 145 lbs. I thought she was going to be way bigger. So, you just never know. Having said all that, I still think Bentley is going to be a very big dog.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I've also noticed in the last few days that Bentley seems to be a little calmer. He doesn't always need to be zooming around, seems more focused. Tonight DH even noticed it and said our puppy has become a calm dog. Usually he'll get on daddy's lap and he bites hands, moves around, climbs. Now he gets on his lap and calmly sets there to be petted.
Is he really maturing or is this as I suspect, the calm before the storm?


----------

